# Exmoor Wild Camping courtesy of Tomtom



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

If you're ever in South Devon and want to go in the Porlock direction, my advice is to forgo the Tomtom and go back to the maps.

After going through Dulverton we were led on to Exford and then onto smaller and smaller roads until we found ourselves alongside Dunkery Beacon and then onto a track only suitable for packhorses and 4 by 4's.

Although we were only just over 2 miles from the campsite we gave up and spent the night on the open moor. Don't ask me if it's allowed - I don't know. What I do know that in 12 hours only 1 vehicle came along and that was a Land Rover signed as Exmoor Discovery Tours full of adventure seekers paying £17.50 a head.

After all the frustrations of the day, it was a wonderful experience to go outside at midnight into total blackness, with not one light showing in any direction, and really SEE the stars.

The picture is taken early in the morning and should give you some idea of what it was like.

Next day, it was out with the maps, over the moors and down Porlock Hill (it was a breeze after the day before).


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

HI ianhibs when i toured devon in july [hot or whot!] 8) i stopped up the top of porlock hill well worth the drive up :wink: it would make a loverly night with the view off the bay and night black sky brill  some mh where pulling out off the gravel carpark i suspect they had stopped the night :wink:

ray saruman 

porlock photo


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

_1 vehicle came along and that was a Land Rover signed as Exmoor Discovery Tours full of adventure seekers paying £17.50 a head_

Ah, ah so it was you. I was on the tour and the guide got really exited when he announced that we were very lucky to have spotted a real life, _*wild*_ motorhomer. He called you an endangered speicies.

What does he know! :lol:


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

We have lots of small, out of the way roads around Oswestry and the Welsh Borderland. Several times when out and about I've just pressed "Home - shortest route" on my TomTom and have been absolutely delighted on the route it chooses. I've had passengers who have lived in the area all their lives compliment me on my (TTs  ) choice of route and have amazed them with places they had forgotten existed! 

Paul


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Super piccie! better than the front of a Hymer brochure IMO  

Regards M&D


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

_Super piccie! better than the front of a Hymer brochure IMO_

make hymer pay for it, £5000 for a good advertising shot

stew


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi saruman i think the carpark is county gate exmoor visitor center it's about 2 miles from the top of porlock hill there is a large flat parking area and a toilet and the center we have parked overnight on the way to croyde


----------

